# Pizza Pot Pies



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/Recipe.aspx?recipeid=35946

Check this out! It looks good & it's cute! Plus if you have kids they would get a kick out of it.


----------



## middie (Oct 15, 2004)

oh that's cute crewsk!
think i'll have to make
that for rotten


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

I think I'm going to make them for supper on Halloween before the kids fill up on candy!


----------



## middie (Oct 15, 2004)

great idea !!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks, I figure I need to feed them something for supper on occasion!


----------



## middie (Oct 15, 2004)

oh right... i forget you have to feed them from time to time


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, they do tend to get hungry & I'm getting tired of replacing table legs.


----------



## middie (Oct 15, 2004)

better table legs than your own though?  right ???


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Yeah, you got that right!


----------

